# Remember 9/11!!!



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Don't forget where you were when it happened. Don't forget those that died that day in the towers. Don't forget how pi$$ed you were! Don't forget the men and women that have given and continue to give their lives in the pursuit to destroy the terrorists and protect this country!!! DON'T FORGET!!!!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you for your reminder Ryan! I would like to second that with a heartfelt THANK YOU to all our fellow servicemembers, whether you're still Active Duty, Retired, Disabled/Separated, Guard, or Reserve!! I stood proud and tall in my uniform this day 9 yrs ago, and I still stand tall today, knowing that I was among those who have served, and will serve in our US Military for the protection of our rights as Americans!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I remember.....I do and thank you to all who serve.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Every year on this day it's like this tragic event happens all over again for me. I am so grateful to the men and woman who serve or have served our country and risked their lives to protect us every single day. My thought's and prayers go out to the families and victims of this tragic event. You will never be forgotten and your lives were not lost in vein. God Bless America.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

O! say can you see by the dawn's early light,
What so proudly we hailed at the twilight's last gleaming,
Whose broad stripes and bright stars through the perilous fight,
O'er the ramparts we watched, were so gallantly streaming.
And the rockets' red glare, the bombs bursting in air,
Gave proof through the night that our flag was still there;
O! say does that star-spangled banner yet wave,
O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave?

On the shore, dimly seen through the mists of the deep,
Where the foe's haughty host in dread silence reposes,
What is that which the breeze, o'er the towering steep,
As it fitfully blows, half conceals, half discloses?
Now it catches the gleam of the morning's first beam,
In full glory reflected now shines in the stream:
'Tis the star-spangled banner, O! long may it wave
O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave.

And where is that band who so vauntingly swore
That the havoc of war and the battle's confusion,
A home and a country should leave us no more!
Their blood has washed out their foul footsteps' pollution.
No refuge could save the hireling and slave
From the terror of flight, or the gloom of the grave:
And the star-spangled banner in triumph doth wave
O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave.

O! thus be it ever, when freemen shall stand
Between their loved home and the war's desolation!
Blest with victory and peace, may the heav'n rescued land
Praise the Power that hath made and preserved us a nation.
Then conquer we must, when our cause it is just,
And this be our motto: "In God is our trust."
And the star-spangled banner in triumph shall wave
O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave


my words are small,beside those of the ones who gave me what I have.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I still remember it like it was yesterday and it gives me chills. I was a senior in high school and it was first period. I was a TI (teaching insights student) for 3 special education classes and I remember another teacher telling the class I was in that the WTC had been struck by a plane; she said her class was watching it on the news and asked if we wanted to bring our class over there. There were only 5 kids in this class so we herded the kids over there. Thinking about it now I don't know if it was sad or a blessing that these kids really never knew the severity of what happened as they were severe and profound. Anyway, we were all watching the news broadcast of this burning tower and all of the sudden you see this plane (although it happened so fast I didn't realize wtf it was at first) fly into the other tower. I still see it in my head so vividly even 9 years later. I skipped my second and third period classes and just sat in that classroom watching the footage as it happened. My dad was working nights at that time so I knew he had been asleep all morning; I called him at 10:30am to see if he had turned on the TV yet and when I told him about it he said that was a sick thing to joke about. Then he turned the TV on and apologized of course but he was in disbelief. My mom says that anyone alive when President Kennedy was shot can tell you exactly what they were doing when they heard the news. I think the same goes for 9/11. It saddens me and will always give me chills when I watch footage from the attack; however, I think that it should be played more often than it is because some people have forgotten.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I was coming out of the train station on 86 St & Lexington ave on my way to work after dropping my oldest child off to school also in Manhattan on 52 street, when I came out of the crowded subway it was like a movie and time had stood still. Every car, and person were still staring up at the cloud of black smoke coming from the towers, thats how intense it was we could see it that clearly from where we were. It was slow motion, I ran to work and had my boss turn on the TV,and we cried. I called everyone I knew in that surrounding area, my mother worked on Norfolk street right near the Manhattan bridge. At a time like that you think the worst, you don't know what else is going to be hit, bridges, tunnels, god knows what. All that ran through my mind was how am I getting to my children since my youngest 2 were in school in Brooklyn, and how I just passed right underneath those buildings in the subway. Never want to go through that again ... 
My heart goes out to all those lost and those suffering from the loss of their loved ones.
God Bless and give them strength ......... And a huge THANK YOU to the men and woman who protect us!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I was going into class first period chem. when I saw everyone staring at the tv. I almost didn't believe it.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

DueceAddicTed said:


> I was coming out of the train station on 86 St & Lexington ave on my way to work after dropping my oldest child off to school also in Manhattan on 52 street, when I came out of the crowded subway it was like a movie and time had stood still. Every car, and person were still staring up at the cloud of black smoke coming from the towers, thats how intense it was we could see it that clearly from where we were. It was slow motion, I ran to work and had my boss turn on the TV,and we cried. I called everyone I knew in that surrounding area, my mother worked on Norfolk street right near the Manhattan bridge. At a time like that you think the worst, you don't know what else is going to be hit, bridges, tunnels, god knows what. All that ran through my mind was how am I getting to my children since my youngest 2 were in school in Brooklyn, and how I just passed right underneath those buildings in the subway. Never want to go through that again ...
> My heart goes out to all those lost and those suffering from the loss of their loved ones.
> God Bless and give them strength ......... And a huge THANK YOU to the men and woman who protect us!


*Wow, Ronnie that must have been surreal. Gives me goose bumps thinking about it. It's hard to believe its been 9 years since that happened. I don't even remember what I wore yesterday but I remember that day like it happened today. *


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

angelbaby said:


> My friend was ok she was at the trade center the day before and took pictures of them the day before I now have a picture of the newyork skyline with the wtc in my livingroom taken the day before that happened as a memorial.


that is A great piece of art.
"the greatest form of art is that which comes by way of human sacrafice"
"WW"

and we were in my moms convertible pontiac,I was 4,we were going to the orthopedic Dr. we were on 107 ave. just S. of Bird Rd. in old miami when the news of Kennedy came over the radio.
people were out of their cars on the side of the road,milling about and talking to each other.strangers just mortified over this.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Never been so pissed off. Never been so scared. Never felt so let down.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

And don't ever forget those feelings!!! I'll leave it at that because I like my membership here. I don't have a VIP membership to rant so I'll just hush!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Gosh, i remember when this happened. I was in class, and it was on our class TV. I don't really remember my actions when i was watching it but i have been told that i grabbed my coat and backpack to go home as the event happened.
God bless America. We have so much to be proud of. What our service men and women do is a beautiful thing, and how they risk their lives for our country. Back when this happened i knew nothing about terrorist, or war...
On top of all of the things i've learned through growing and learning, this has stuck to me and is something that i will for surely never forget..


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Unfortunately I remember watching the second plane crashing into tower number two on September 11, 2001 live on the news like it was yesterday. I always see and hear the comment “Never Forget” it’s not that I’ll never forget it’s that I can’t forget! I’m not a religious person, but I do recognize one religion that is based on hate!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I disagree,islamic/muslim peoples are not all radicals.
the Quran,or Koran was scribed by Muhammad it paralells the christian writings of the king James.
look up the charter, or constitution of Medina.
this was a piece written or drafted by Muhammad to actually organize peace between Muslims,Jews and Pagans.
to delve deeper,the pagans,as time passed,could have meant that ultimately any "other" religion or "belief" could be of Pagan identification.
Muslims,Jews, christians,catholocism,and even unorthodox paganism, they ALL fall under the assualt of the/our free world by radicals.
not tryin to be preachy,to anyone.yet running on media fed hyper tactic influencing,
to us,with pit bulls,can you not see what is happening?
it goes to that original quote,
"Hate is the invention of ignorance"
how about another original quote,
"do not feed the hate without first you research to the source,of your own hate".
"to hate without investigation,how different is that person"?


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I know for a fact there are decent muslims but where they and my country are concerned I'll rely on an old quote myself. "better to be safe than sorry".


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

IMO Islam is a very misunderstood religion the radicals that act on this type of terrorism may call themselves muslims but this is not what islam teaches. There are many good muslim people all over the world who are ridiculed for the acts of these extremists but they do not believe or teach what these radicals do. Islam is a peaceful religion but there will always be bad people in the world who are filled with hate and fear in every religion.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> Unfortunately I remember watching the second plane crashing into tower number two on September 11, 2001 live on the news like it was yesterday. I always see and hear the comment "Never Forget" it's not that I'll never forget it's that I can't forget! I'm not a religious person, but I do recognize one religion that is based on hate!


This will not become a thread of religion bashing ....... I will shut it down immediately. That type of thought process is the same thing that has our dogs in trouble, assumptions and fear fed through media hype. There are all kinds of good and bad through religion,race, animal and more, if we do not like to be placed in that one basket with all the other negative it would be hypocritical to do the same to another based on the actions of the few that create chaos and fear.



william williamson said:


> I disagree,islamic/muslim peoples are not all radicals.
> the Quran,or Koran was scribed by Muhammad it paralells the christian writings of the king James.
> look up the charter, or constitution of Medina.
> this was a piece written or drafted by Muhammad to actually organize peace between Muslims,Jews and Pagans.
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost: William ...

There are always those that take religion or any written word and twist it to what they want you to believe, if preached enough to those of weaker minds seeking to belong in to any group, they create a following of people willing to cause mayhem, to create destruction for what they have been brain washed to believe. My mind isn't what it use to be, but I am raised catholic and have been read the Qu'ran as well as explained other religions and beliefs for my mere curiosity, and desire to understand people and life. And of course my own ignorance almost falling to that media hype. The Qu'ran just as other religious books have been twisted so that we can place blame on the majority instead of the minority.

Considering we ourselves are placed in the same situations with our dogs, I would think we would be the last people to throw everyone in the same barrel and shoot .........


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I totally pulled a Marty. I had a little too much to drink last night and posted comment that I probably shouldn’t have. I apologize if my comment offended anyone, but it is how I feel. Although this is not the place to express those opinions. I also want to state that I question all religions not just one. Tara, I’m sure Islam is very misunderstood, but I’m sure that applies to all religions when some not of that faith is questioning someone else’s beliefs. It is just that a belief.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I so lol'd @ pulled a Marty ...... understood Elvis, glad you cleared this up appreciate it and thanks .....


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Elvisfink said:


> I totally pulled a Marty. I had a little too much to drink last night and posted comment that I probably shouldn't have. I apologize if my comment offended anyone, but it is how I feel. Although this is not the place to express those opinions. I also want to state that I question all religions not just one. Tara, I'm sure Islam is very misunderstood, but I'm sure that applies to all religions when some not of that faith is questioning someone else's beliefs. It is just that a belief.


Doug I am not judging anyone people have the right to think and believe what they want and I can't tell anyone what they should believe I can just give insight to what I have learned being around many different cultures. 2 things that will always cause an argument politics and religion LMAO so I try not to engage in either if at all possible.  Glad you had a good night last night LMAO!!!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Considering we ourselves are placed in the same situations with our dogs, I would think we would be the last people to throw everyone in the same barrel and shoot .........


Apples and oranges. With the dogs, it's Americans destroying a part of their own culture via their own fear and ignorance. With the radicals it's a foreign ideology trying to destroy our entire culture via our own political correctness and guilt.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

GO USA



















*It is not okay to hate Man - it is okay to hate their actions*


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I think this was a good thread and it's being ruined by opinions about religions and groups of people. Lets try to give this thread the respect it deserves and not make it about politics or religion. Let's just remember the innocent people who died and pay our respects to the victims on that day.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

My friends mom was there. She had just gotten out of a plain into a taxi when it happend.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> Apples and oranges. With the dogs, it's Americans destroying a part of their own culture via their own fear and ignorance. With the radicals it's a foreign ideology trying to destroy our entire culture via our own political correctness and guilt.


this is not a plausible argument ultimately.
and were there to be A qualifiable,genocidal and total reformation,say going back,everyone to their root,i'm personally on foriegn soil even as an american.and an american is the shortest lived,and once most powerful nation.something accomplished in less than 150 years.now,224 years later we have been called to the proverbial altar.
the simple point is that hate is not a good enough reason to massacre A culture,religion or groups/factions of people.
when we do so,we've reduced ourselves to their level.
the greatest crime,besides the devil making people believe he doesn't exist is persecution.
it is the result of fear based hate and prevails in extreme radicalism.
I don't ever want to become a radical,AGAIN.I practiced radicalism as an active addict from the time I was 12 until I was 28.
I destroyed people,lives and perfectly fine lives.
all without the mention of religion.we have far greater issues than religion that need/deserve our better attention and intention.
and today,thats where I choose to live,IN THE SOLUTION.I spent to long as the PROBLEM.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Sadie said:


> I think this was a good thread and it's being ruined by opinions about religions and groups of people. Lets try to give this thread the respect it deserves and not make it about politics or religion. Let's just remember the innocent people who died and pay our respects to the victims on that day.


 Exactly .......

As I know I stated earlier we will not turn this thread into a hate thing ...
I'm handing out infractions to whom ever considering I already warned everyone,
so any statement made not adhering to what this thread was for will be deleted, and an infraction handed out because its showing clear disregard for what was already posted NOT to do.....


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

william williamson said:


> this is not a plausible argument ultimately.
> and were there to be A qualifiable,genocidal and total reformation,say going back,everyone to their root,i'm personally on foriegn soil even as an american.and an american is the shortest lived,and once most powerful nation.something accomplished in less than 150 years.now,224 years later we have been called to the proverbial altar.
> the simple point is that hate is not a good enough reason to massacre A culture,religion or groups/factions of people.
> when we do so,we've reduced ourselves to their level.
> ...


Wasn't meant to be an argument. Just making a distinction.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Exactly .......
> 
> As I know I stated earlier we will not turn this thread into a hate thing ...
> I'm handing out infractions to whom ever considering I already warned everyone,
> so any statement made not adhering to what this thread was for will be deleted, and an infraction handed out because its showing clear disregard for what was already posted NOT to do.....


You're correct. Hate is not going to get anybody anywhere.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Thank you Buz


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

*This will be said ONCE. Infractions have had to go out already. If we have to come in here and clean up any racial or religious negativity 2 week bans will be set in place. *


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

How am I missing all the rough stuff? You girls got better eyes than me. lol


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> Wasn't meant to be an argument. Just making a distinction.


I wouldn't argue rights or religion.it's a personal path.
and you wouldn't believe how many dogs pedigrees I witnessed that were hand penciled for several generations going back to the 2 primary old countries.we had up close registry,and then some of the old guys had even longer pedigrees.
so,in essence,as americans,what we've done to the bulldog as A culture is comparable.
their are the keepers of the gospel word(breeding),and then the dog bound terrorist who diseminate the breed through it's random breeding and the new wave of mishandling a game dog (and many are not game),for those who still pit them,without keep,diet,medicines,and worst of all the goading that some do to get a dog to perform unwillingly.
so,ultimately the senslessnes pervades in the game world also. 
I knew your intent,I elaborated for clarity.
this is A topic thats dear to me.as is freedom.something everyone deserves.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

I remember. I just woke up. I also saw the second plane crash into the tower. I remember the people jumping. I cried and I cried. I was fearful, I was confused as to what was happening???? I was sad that I would never get to go onto that deck again so high up, and I was sad my daughter would never get to go there. I used to go there every year with my grandparents till grandpa died, grandpa was scared of heights-so the towers alone were sentimental to me, but pile on the rest of it and I was a horrible mess. 

I am very grateful for all of the people that have given their lives to protect us. I am very sorry for all of the families left behind. I mourn the losses often. I will never forget.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

This was a horrible day but I have to ask how many of you stop to rember those that died during the attack on Pearl Habor? How many of you stop and rember the blood that was shed during the civil war? or any war on American soil Wounded Knee? Little Big Horn? What makes this day so different? All were about one group trying to control another.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> This was a horrible day but I have to ask how many of you stop to rember those that died during the attack on Pearl Habor? How many of you stop and rember the blood that was shed during the civil war? or any war on American soil Wounded Knee? Little Big Horn? What makes this day so different? All were about one group trying to control another.


It was different because it was civilians that were attacked. We were not at war. Yes, Pearl Harbor was an unprovoked attack as well, but the target was combatants, not civilians. It's also fresh in our minds (or should be). This was a terrorist attack. It is different IMO.

For the record, I remember all those that gave their lives every Memorial day and Veterans Day.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

The native were civilian. The natives were not at war....they didn't try to change the white people that came here they didn't spread disease to eradicate a race of people. Pearl Habor was he same thing. We were not in the war yet it was an attack on US soil that was not provoked by any action on our part.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> The native were civilian. The natives were not at war....they didn't try to change the white people that came here they didn't spread disease to eradicate a race of people. Pearl Habor was he same thing. We were not in the war yet it was an attack on US soil that was not provoked by any action on our part.


boy oh boy,don't get me started.you know where my heart lies on that subject.
not many americans sat and listened to the stories of the elders,through translators.


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

gosh i was in secaucus, nj on sept. 4, 2001 after being in nyc the week prior. i remember looking off into the horizon at the city. the next week to the day, the 11th my husband was on his way back up there & traveling I85 when the planes were hijacked. it was mad chaos. he was in the ARNG @ the time. i remember everyone saying they were on alert. he was ready to go. i remember evrything like it was yesterday. i will never forget.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

MY MIKADO said:


> The native were civilian. The natives were not at war....they didn't try to change the white people that came here they didn't spread disease to eradicate a race of people. Pearl Habor was he same thing. We were not in the war yet it was an attack on US soil that was not provoked by any action on our part.


Now we are the natives and this should all seem eerily familiar. Those who fail to learn from history are doomed to repeat it. :flush:


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> The native were civilian. The natives were not at war....they didn't try to change the white people that came here they didn't spread disease to eradicate a race of people. Pearl Habor was he same thing. We were not in the war yet it was an attack on US soil that was not provoked by any action on our part.


So because of the sins of our forefathers, I cannot mourn and be angered about the loss of innocent lives? I don't like the way this country started and I can't change history, but I sure can try and do something about the way it's headed. I wasn't alive for any of those things in our past, so it's much harder for me to feel so passionately about them. Do I like them, no, but shoot, we're good friends with Japan now.

The attack on 9/11 was pure cowardice! I have been and will continue to be angry at the loss of civilian lives and will do everything I can in my career to see that it never happens again. One person can't do much but many people united can achieve a lot. Too bad our society is divided and less that 10 years after one of the, if not the worst, terrorist attack on our soil.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> Now we are the natives and this should all seem eerily familiar. Those who fail to learn from history are doomed to repeat it. :flush:


:goodpost::clap:



wild_deuce03 said:


> So because of the sins of our forefathers, I cannot mourn and be angered about the loss of innocent lives? I don't like the way this country started and I can't change history, but I sure can try and do something about the way it's headed. I wasn't alive for any of those things in our past, so it's much harder for me to feel so passionately about them. Do I like them, no, but shoot, we're good friends with Japan now.
> 
> The attack on 9/11 was pure cowardice! I have been and will continue to be angry at the loss of civilian lives and will do everything I can in my career to see that it never happens again. One person can't do much but many people united can achieve a lot. Too bad our society is divided and less that 10 years after one of the, if not the worst, terrorist attack on our soil.


:goodpost::clap:

It's nice to see others out there who are still truly passionate & care about this country & others rights as well as freedom of speech...


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> :goodpost::clap:
> 
> It's nice to see others out there who are still truly passionate & care about this country & others rights as well as freedom of speech...


I totally believe in freedom of speech. I do think, however, that some people take that luxury too far at times. Just because they can say whatever they want, doesn't mean that there won't be any consequences for their actions.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

wild_deuce03 said:


> I totally believe in freedom of speech. I do think, however, that some people take that luxury too far at times. Just because they can say whatever they want, doesn't mean that there won't be any consequences for their actions.


True, ppl don't realize the course of effect their words have until once stated... We all sometimes get a little too emotional & don't see surpassed the grey for the black/white it is.

It's a matter of maturity, respect & sensitivity of others.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I never said anything about not mouring the loss I never said that you were not entitled to your feeling. I merely stated that I do not see the point of all this. It seems to me that our country wants us to stay fearful and angry. But in my opinion those two emotions do more harm than good in the long run. All acts of war are coward based if you ask me. 

Since I guess I over stepped by bounds with these posts I will not respond to anymore posts in this thread.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> All acts of war are coward based if you ask me.


Very true.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> I never said anything about not mouring the loss I never said that you were not entitled to your feeling. I merely stated that I do not see the point of all this. It seems to me that our country wants us to stay fearful and angry. But in my opinion those two emotions do more harm than good in the long run. All acts of war are coward based if you ask me.
> 
> Since I guess I over stepped by bounds with these posts I will not respond to anymore posts in this thread.


Sharon, I understand completely where you're coming from. Even though I served in our US Air Force, I don't believe in some of the same things that others believe in. You're absolutely right that fear and anger are more harmful than any other emotion there is. IMO, this "war" should've been over a long time ago. I also feel like "we" are over there fighting for something that has nothing to do with us, anymore, really. Our service members are over there now to help "contain" the violence during all the elections and whatnot, and really, what is our purpose? We can't tell another country how they should run things, or operate. I understand that initially "we" went over there to seek out the persons who attacked us, but if we haven't caught them by now, we're more than likely not going to.

If I upset someone by this, I apologize, but these are my thoughts on the matter. The thread was initially started to remember the innocent lives lost, and to memorialize the WTC, not to become a discussion about politics and whatnot. I'm not really into politics, or religion, when it comes to discussions. I'm not very educated in politics, and choose not to be. I have no interest in being a politician, and really have no interest in understanding it. Maybe that's my own ignorance, but that's just the way I feel. I don't bother registering to vote, b/c I wouldn't know who to vote for. Please forgive me, everyone, for what I've just posted, but that's just how I feel. I truly do apologize if it offends anyone.

Now, with that said, thank you to everyone who has served, is serving, or will serve in the military. This hits very close to home for me as my ex-husb and father of two of my three children has been deployed twice, and thankfully made it home safely, and I've also got several dear friends that are deployed at the moment. One of them I've been friends with since early high school, and he recently joined this forum to learn more about the breed b/c his wife bought him a pup, and he wants to learn as much as possible and came here upon my recommendation :woof: Another friend, whom I've known since basic training (he was in my brother flight, and we were wingmen during Warrior Week) recently contacted me via yahoo and told me he's back in the "sandbox" again. He won't be home until around January, if he's lucky. He's been deployed 4 times now, and I pray every night that he's safe and makes it back to the homeland in one piece, and alive.

I never got the "pleasure" of going to war, as I took the "easy road" and separated when I found out I was pregnant with my oldest daughter. I was kept under Stop Loss for 6 mos after my initial request to separate, due to the war. They tried to keep me in, but eventually approved my separation. For those that don't know, I'm a disabled veteran, service connected disability. I tore the ligaments in my right knee in basic training, and they didn't do anything to fix my problem, only offered me light duty, and sent me to rehab.. but rehad don't repair torn ligaments. Its a struggle everyday for me to get up out of bed, and I'm suffering more and more now b/c I have a pinched nerve, and it's affecting both of my legs. I'm not sure yet whether this is related to my knee problem, and of course, the VA (Veterans Affairs) Hospital won't want to admit it if it is, b/c that would mean they have to pay me more disability. Anyways, my injury kept me on a waiver, I wasn't allowed to work out extensively to stay within weight standards; I can't run b/c my knee will give out on me and I'll fall flat on my face. Not being within standards cost me a promotion, and I was destined to end up being "kicked out" if I continued on the path I was on, so I took the "easy way" out, as I said earlier in this post. Of course, I have the option to reenlist, but I would have to repay all the disability I've received over the last 8 yrs, and find a way to get my knee repaired. Now, I'm still available for recall, if need be, but I doubt they'll call me back to duty, unless absolutely necessary. Yes, I do miss the job, the steady pay, and the smell of jet engine fuel every morning. Crazy, I know.. but it's something I got used to for the 2 1/2 yrs I was active duty. If I could go back in and not have to worry about problems with my knee, I absolutely would. And if our Commander in Chief said I had to go fight, then so be it. I would gladly wake up tomorrow and put on my uniform, my web belt, my cantine, my weapons, and carry out the mission assigned to me. I'm all for the preservation of our rights as a free country, and as I said before, I was proud to wake up and put my uniform on every morning. I was proud when I would go into town, and someone would randomly stop me to shake my hand and tell me thank you for my service to our country. I was proud that I was able to give my parents a reason to be proud of me.

My mother wasn't military, but her father was the only member of our family, besides me, to join the US Air Force. He was Honorably Discharged after WWII, as an Airman 2nd Class, which is a non-existant rank now days. He was an instructor for the Tech School that teaches airplane mechanics, and was an airplane mechanic himself. My father was Navy, my father's father was Navy, my older brother was a Marine, my step-father was Army. I have mixed feelings about the wars of old days, as I've got several different tribes of Native American coursing through my blood. Not that any of this is really relevant, but I just thought I'd put that out there, lol. My ethnic background consists of Cherokee, Narragancette (sp?), Kickapoo Indians, African-American, Mexican, Swedish, Polish, German, Italian, and French. I've got so much heritage that I know nothing about, and some that I know a little bit about.. it's crazy. Anyways.. I guess I'm just rambling now, so I'll stop.

Thank you, again, to anyone who has served, is currently serving, or who will serve in the future. It is greatly appreciated.


----------

